

Ask HN: Where to get a web designer/design? - iSloth

So I have a few small projects on-going that I play around with in my spare time, however I am having a hard time getting a decent web design created for them.<p>Examples:<p>1. WhatPortIs.com<p>The concept is fairly simple and the current design is basically made up of a landing page from themeforest that I butchered around, however it doesn't render great on some devices, fonts are awful, and you can just generally tell it's not fit for purpose.<p>Finally I want to add a lot more content on the pages which makes this design no longer scalable due to the layout.<p>Basically my problem is that I am not a web designer, web designers are quite expensive for a none profitable side project, and theme forest type designs that are in budget just aren't made with this kind of layout in mind, they are trying to satisfy the masses that want a business or shop website etc.<p>2. route.im<p>So after a few painful days of playing around with HTML/CSS this is what I managed to come up with, it's not amazing but does the job I suppose...<p>Still it doesn't look that appealing and there are also some layout issues.<p>---<p>So I suppose my question is, do i need to bite the bullet and pay for a web designer to create something that actually works?<p>Thanks!
Tom
======
AtTheLast
Both designs are ok. I don't think the designs are turning people away from
your product. You could post your site on reddit in r/webdesign or r/design an
get feedback from those groups. Or post on r/startups and ask for some advice
on how you can improve your design.

If you want a really nice design head on over to dribbble.com and they have a
"find designers" section. They have lots of great designers on that site.

------
tzaman
Not really, both these designs look allright for their purposes - if you can't
get more visitors/usage, then I guess there is no mass need for this kind
service - or you are doing a poor job at marketing aspects. Design won't fix
that and you'll be better off spending money to get _traction_

EDIT: If you really want a designer I'd recommend checking <http://folyo.me>

------
aymeric
Try odesk.com (focus on eastern europeans, usually cheap and reliable)

------
edesignerz
Give us a try www.edesignerz.com we can help!

